# Wolcen - Der Thread



## Batze (1. Februar 2020)

So mal wieder ein Fan Thread von mir.

Am 13.02 kommt das lang erwartetet H&S Spiel  *Wolcen *raus.
Momentan stehen die Online Server still um alles aufzuspielen. Offline kann man es aber spielen.
Zu bekommen ist das Spiel momentan noch vergünstigt bei Steam, bei Release wird es wohl etwas teurer sein.

Wolcen spielt in der Liga Diablo /Grim Dawn/Path of Exile &Co. Also ein Spiel wo es um Items und Charerstellung und deren Erweiterung geht.

Das Spiel benutzt die Crytek Engine, sieht also auch ganz nett aus.
Haupt Anlaufbasis in Deutschland ist die Page https://www.wolcen-game.de/wp/ wo auch der offizielle Übersetzer für Deutschland (hallo CoTTo)sitzt. Schaut einfach mal rein.

Alles weitere dann zum Release hier, oder eben bei CoTTo.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Februar 2020)

Ist das nicht dieses Spiel, das vom Open World-Konzept plötzlich auf Diablo-Levelschläuche umgestellt wurde und dadurch für Verwirrung sorgte?


----------



## Batze (1. Februar 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist das nicht dieses Spiel, das vom Open World-Konzept plötzlich auf Diablo-Levelschläuche umgestellt wurde und dadurch für Verwirrung sorgte?



Ja, da gebe ich dir leider recht. Sie haben Umgestellt. Fanden wir alle nicht ganz so dolle.


----------



## Chroom (18. Februar 2020)

Alleine für die Grafik haben sie m.M.n. schon einen Preis verdient mit dem kleinen Team. Echt .Hut ab. Da kann sich Blizzard für D4 gerne was abschauen. Und da ich es bis jetzt nur im Offline Modus spiele, habe ich noch keine schlimmen Bugs entdeckt. Aber es macht mir sehr viel Spaß und wie gesagt es sieht einfach Saugeil aus  Und zu den  Downvotings wegen diverser Probleme kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Muss man sich mal vor Augen führen. Ich sage hier z.b nur mal Red Dead r.2 das bei den meisten nicht mal starten wollte bei release od. WC3 reforge bekam hier 7/10 für den Mist den sie da abgeliefert haben.Und es gibt noch genügend andere beispiele.Bei den großen Entwicklern ist es ja immer voll ok das alles nachgepacht wird aber bei so einen kleinen Team gleich mal ordentlich so richtig drauf herum trampeln.Ich sage nur Pfuii.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Februar 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist das nicht dieses Spiel, das vom Open World-Konzept plötzlich auf Diablo-Levelschläuche umgestellt wurde und dadurch für Verwirrung sorgte?


Jup. Find ich aber gar nicht so doof. Man muss ja nicht alles mit Open World verbinden. Wolcen spielt sich mMn ziemlich klassisch und konzentriert sich auf's wesentliche. Und in der Disziplin macht es seine Arbeit hervorragend.


----------



## Chroom (22. Februar 2020)

Hab gerade ein wenig mit Transmog herum gespielt   Einige Skins sehen m.M.n echt Cool aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

